# Line progression help!



## lerp2

The top test was 3 days ago, second, 2 days ago.

3rd from last night and 4th from this morning.

does the line progression seem okay? 

digital says pregnant 1-2 weeks i


----------



## playgirl666

Looks good to me :) congratulations x


----------



## tdog

The lines look fine to me lovely congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression! Congratulations :)


----------



## FTale

Lines are progressing great. Tests dont always give accurate indication of hcg level. So its easy to get worried if you think they should be darker. Every pregnancy will give you different results on pee sticks. 

When do you go in for first scan. Sending you tons of sticky dust for hh9!


----------



## NightFlower

Lines look fine to me congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lines look great to me too. Congratulations


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Yea those lines look like they are doing what they should! Congratulations


----------

